# This is a NIGHTMARE used car buy



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

A Russian guy bought this Audi A3 ^^ for $13.000. Look what he Bought


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Well he did a nice job at least. Is there legal action the owner can take against him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Outside it looks good, indeed. But structure must be f**ked up completely, during the next accident its gonna tear into pieces, along with driver and passengers. hno:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

> “Dear friend,
> Thanks for buying my car. Just some time before I sold it I got into an accident driving this car. Don’t worry I am ok and the car was insured. So I’ve got the money from insurance company then went to scrap metal site and found everything I needed. Bit from there bit from everywhere and I’ve got all things I needed (see photos). Then I welded everything into one piece. And here it is, almost like new.
> I remember that people were complaining - “What a pity that my car is so sporty but not red!” - you shouldn’t complain anymore as you can see the driver’s door is red from inside.”


^^ above is the quote of the letter the seller wrote for the buyer of the car to read, and he was taking the PISS hno::bash:



He Named Thor said:


> Well he did a nice job at least. Is there legal action the owner can take against him?


the buyer do have rock solid evidence of the fraud, but obviously there must be loop holes for the seller to exploit and get away with it, which is why he took the risk of providing pictures and the letter the way he did. This car has no credibility when it come to next accident, it will kill all the occupants that are inside it in the event of an accident


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Appalling, but it's not the first and won't be the last...


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats gotta suck.


----------

